# How to set Password in Excel sheet



## ebookmania (Jul 26, 2006)

How to set Password in an Excel sheet, I tried, anybody please help me out


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you want to set it manually or with Visual Basic?
If it is Manually look in the main menu under Tools>Protection>Protect Sheet


----------

